# Port Auckland



## Stuartsdaughter (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm a new member on here, having just registered in order to try and find any old friends or information for my dad, *Angus Stuart *(known as Stuart) *Herbert*, born 1934 from Liverpool.
He served as an engineer with Port Line in the 50's and 60's and I recall most fondness for his time on the Port Auckland.
Does anyone remember him or have any photos of the ship? 
Would love to present him with a framed picture of the Port Auckland for his 80th birthday later this year.
We did see one in an antique shop in Plymouth many years ago, but when we went back to get it, it had gone, and he always wishes he'd bought it that day!
Many thanks,
Stuarts Daughter (Fiona)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Better than a photo.Hope this helps.(Thumb)


----------



## Stuartsdaughter (Jun 5, 2014)

*Painting of the Port Auckland...*



A.D.FROST said:


> Better than a photo.Hope this helps.(Thumb)
> View attachment 49786


Thanks so much A.D. Frost, that's great! 
Sure I can make something very special for him with this 
Regards,
F


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Click HERE for more!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Port Auckland

These photos have been scanned from an album of Port Line photos which I was given by a relative of Capt. Andy McClounan


----------



## Stuartsdaughter (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Hugh, was this one of your logs? Will need to find out some more specifics on dates when my dad was with Port Line, sure my mum can get him going on the subject!


----------



## Stuartsdaughter (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks again pictures are great! Will sound my dad out for more info.
Were you part of the ship around that time too?


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Sailed in the Port Auckland in 1964 June to October a brilliant round the world trip, I was a lowly galley boy, according to my Discharge book the Master was F J Lavers at the time.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Stuartsdaughter said:


> Hi, I'm a new member on here, having just registered in order to try and find any old friends or information for my dad, *Angus Stuart *(known as Stuart) *Herbert*, born 1934 from Liverpool.
> He served as an engineer with Port Line in the 50's and 60's and I recall most fondness for his time on the Port Auckland.
> Does anyone remember him or have any photos of the ship?
> Would love to present him with a framed picture of the Port Auckland for his 80th birthday later this year.
> ...


 Not my log, Fiona. Captain Andy McClounan was the uncle of a near one-time neighbour of mine and she, having no other relative to leave this log and album to, gave it to me!!

Very few seafarers ever kept a full life-time log of their entire sea-going career-a full A4 size page for every voyage from 1922 to his final and 4th voyage in the Port Auckland, ending 8th Jan.1968!!

Unfortunately he only records the names of the Chief Engineers on any one of those voyages: they were I.F.Ainsworth and C.H.Clements 
throughout the 4 voyages.


----------

